

Ask HN: Steam vs Origin? Who dropped EA Games? - NicoJuicy

With the release of a new Steam version where publishers can put their own games on sale, there was a discussion on a Dutch forum ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tweakers.net&#x2F;nieuws&#x2F;94580&#x2F;ontwikkelaars-mogen-voortaan-zelf-tijdstip-steam-sale-bepalen.html#r_6788781 )<p>There some people added the punchline: I don&#x27;t buy any EA games anymore because of Origin.<p>I&#x27;ve had the same opinion over the last years, no more EA games (and Battlefield) and no Origin.<p>Who else has that opinion? And what&#x27;s the best way to make EA realize it their going the wrong way, here on HN?
======
rubinelli
You may try asking this at
[http://reddit.com/r/Games](http://reddit.com/r/Games)

As for me, I don't particularly mind Origin. I don't play EA games because
they don't interest me; lots of eye candy, but mediocre gameplay.

